# medicated fet in royal



## Velma (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi girls,

Wonder can anyone shed any light on the process of mediated fet in the royal! I am due to be called  in next couple of months there has been a load of mix ups and being put on the list but at my consultancy app he mentioned i would have to take the pill no injections but i don't really understand how that alone might work would love to heare what others have had to do! 

Velma


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi Velma, how are you doing huni? Has been a while since we last spoke, hope you and your wee man are doing well.  
I did that with my second FET. Instead of spray they put you on pill for DR, usually start you on day 1 of af. After a few weeks you move on to hrt tablets for a few weeks, these help to thicken the lining. They will do a lining scan after about 2 weeks on hrt and if lining over 8mm they get you to start crinone and then ET.
Hope this helps.
Emma xx


----------



## Velma (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey Emma,
Thanks for the reply thats been really useful as hadn't a clue. We are doing good! Thanks! How are you keeping? I hope everything is going great for you at the mo i see you've treatment this month! Big hugs and all crosses for you huni !

Velma x


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Glad you are doing well huni. i'm glad i could help huni. Yes back on the crazy train, on day 12 of DR, start stimms next week. Just a bit cautious cos dont want ohss again but hopefully it will all be ok.  

Emma xx


----------



## Velma (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh fab , understandable hope you get some great eggs and the stimms is just right ! Will  keep  eye out to see how all is going! Best of luck! And hope your being good to yourself!
Velma x


----------

